# Emigrating to Canada



## amyandjoseph (Mar 21, 2011)

After much discussion, my husband and I have decided we would like to emigrate to Canada. This probably won't be happening for another 3-4 years due to our work.

I work as a veterinary nurse (NVQ3) currently studying towards a diploma in higher education veterinary nursing and a diploma in Advanced veterinary nursing. I have briefly looked for jobs, but cannot find anything.

I also cannot find any information whether veterinary nurses/technicians are needed in Canada.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

If you put cic into google the fourth entry is the Canadian immigration department which has all details on the job
List and points etc needed to emigrate.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi amyand joseph ... welcome to the forums! 

Here's a link for the current list of occupations eligible for federal skilled worker applications -

Instructions on which skilled worker applications are eligible for processing


----------

